# Travelling via train - could it be any harder?!



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi guys. I'm looking for a really straight forward guide to getting around via train in Spain, but so far nothing seems to be "idiot proof". 

My problem is that I need to get to a station which is not on the major routes, but the Renfe website strangely doesn't include timetables telling you all the stops, they assume you would only need to know where to get on and off.

The station I'm trying to get to must be on the way to somewhere... but I've no ideas where and I'm terrified of getting on the wrong train. 

A simple map showing all the stops on each local route would be ideal, but so far no luck via official channels - so have any kind souls created one for travellers unofficially?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe you are using the site for the main routes, maybe you should try the Cercanias trains, they usually list all the stops. It is on the same website but the icon is a big red C .


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

There is a button that says all stations.


----------



## WomBatt (Sep 10, 2012)

At the moment I have little doubt the information is there. If you give your departure and arrival wish, I will guide you through.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

What is the station? It'll be on the renfe website somewhere. The site is a little difficult to use.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I have never found it difficult to use. It is, by far, the most helpful National (and International rail website and although the German one is very good for cross-Europe travel often giving the platform numbers, it isn't a patch on the renfe site for Spanish trains. You can even select English as the language - how more helpful do you want - All stations? just click on the button; want to know the intermediate timings of the train? just click on the train number; want the fares? just click on the fares and reservations button. etc.


----------



## pittstop (Apr 19, 2012)

I can tell by the replies my "problem" wasn't expressed particularly well. My issue wasn't that I can't find the times for the station I'm travelling to (which was L'Enova) but that I'm not sure which train to catch as I do not know the final destination for this particular route. I don't have much experience travelling long distances in Spain and changing trains was causing some concerns, the last thing I wanted was to jump on a train to Madrid for example. 

In the end I simply asked someone who lived in the area I was travelling to and they confirmed I wanted the Alcudia train, but I could not locate that information on the website. Perhaps it does exist, but without a concise map it was not clear enough to avoid a possible error on my part.


----------



## amy24 (Sep 25, 2012)

usually the trains have unique departure times allowing you to find the train by the departure time. That's how i do it anyway


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

All you need to know...

Both of the stations you quote are on the C2 Valencia Cercanias route. 

It would be quite impossible to jump on a train here and wind up in Madrid... and by the way its not Alcudia it's L'Alcudia. 

Alcudia is a beach resort in north west Mallorca. 

Valencia Cercanías

Renfe - Map of Valencia Commuter Linesa


----------

